# todays haul



## glondor (Jul 30, 2011)

I had quite the pick up last night in an accidental sort of way. I went to see a business acquaintance to get a larger blower for my hood, He introduced me to his neighbor who had retired from his computer repair shop.... I ended up with 40 or so laptops, 20 full towers, a tape library, 500 or so pounds of accessories, Many new. also 4 pounds of green fiber chips...8 pounds of black fiber chips. 3 pounds of p4's 12 pounds of ceramic pentiums and.......8 pounds of 386 and 486 and p'pros. as well as this.....














It is some sort of radio broadcasters control console. From C H U M radio in Toronto.


----------



## kuma (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work !!


----------



## darshevo (Jul 31, 2011)

That is a really cool looking piece of equipment. Always takes me awhile to tear stuff like that down (awhile when after I have determined no one out there would want it whole). The cool factor keeps some stuff hanging around the shop on display. :mrgreen:


----------



## glondor (Jul 31, 2011)

It is very nice. About as well made as anything I have seen. Solid Oak cabinet, Wiring is perfect. Must have cost a boatload when new. I am not exactly sure what it is though. Any one know?


----------



## Claudie (Jul 31, 2011)

What is the name on the name plate? I can't make it out from the pictures.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks like an old telephone interface that they would use to talk to people on the radio. Just guessing.


----------



## glondor (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that may be a very good guess. I will get the name off of it tomorrow. I was hoping it would be in the picture. I think it is Mcurdy radio. I will verify.


----------



## kuma (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi all !
Just had another closer look , IMHO it's deffinatly somthing to do with audio.
In the first picture the coloured rotary switches look like they could be levels (highs , mids , lows ect).
There is also a VU meter commonly used in older audio equipment , and also some 6.35mm jack sockets (worth bearing in mind that these are used extensivley for 'patching' equipment together in the building of an audio system , aswell as for connection of headphones and microphones.
I also believe that there is a volume dial on the front panel too. :roll: 
Also , in the middle picture you can see XLR sockets , also used for audio applications.
The only other use for these type of connections that I have come across is for linking to each other , and controllers , modern computer controlled disco lighting , lasers and effects.
(This is called DMX addressing)
I sincerley hope that this information is of some use to you !
All the best and kindest regards , 
Chris 

(Edited for spelling, clarification


----------



## kuma (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol's , I think I need to take a break from reading , I'm begining to miss bit's ,  
'' It is some sort of radio broadcasters control console. From C H U M radio in Toronto. ''


----------



## rewalston (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, you guys just make me sick...............with envy. Everyone seems to have the greatest of friends and wind up with some of the nicest things, whether it's to hang on to drool over or to recycle. I'm lucky to get a bare bone computer once a month or so. Actually not having these kinds of friends probably keeps me alive :lol: because if I brought anything like this home my wife would kill me. But I can dream can't I? I don't have the room right now for a whole lot, but once I get my shed re-organized I'll have a little more room for taking stuff apart and categorizing them..I'll have a spot for stomping flat PC cases and a nice work bench on the patio. My shed is only one of the 10' portable ones so I'm pretty sure that I won't be able to do much storage of chemicals and what not in there, at least not yet. With the way the wind blows this thing around I wouldn't want to store my acids in there. I can probably store my stock buckets under the work bench as it will be pretty solid and as long as I keep the buckets closed I don't think I have to worry too much about contamination. I just have to keep the clutter down because my neighbor loves calling bylaws on me. Damn nosy bitch. We've never done anything to them but they have called the bylaws on us twice in the last year for "clutter". Nothing of which can be seen from the streets mind you. Hey, I might be a little disorganized but there is a method to my madness....I believe in organized disorganization :lol:

Rusty


----------



## glondor (Aug 2, 2011)

The name plate says mccurdy radio. The name plate is gold plated!


----------



## glondor (Nov 4, 2011)

Just an update on the mccurdy broadcast console. Sold to a guy in Australia for $1400. Nice score. $600 for shipping http://www.ebay.com/itm/McCurdy-Radio-Station-Broadcast-Broadcasting-Audio-Level-Meter-Control-Unit-/220882183134


----------



## joem (Nov 6, 2011)

glondor said:


> Just an update on the mccurdy broadcast console. Sold to a guy in Australia for $1400. Nice score. $600 for shipping http://www.ebay.com/itm/McCurdy-Radio-Station-Broadcast-Broadcasting-Audio-Level-Meter-Control-Unit-/220882183134



What did you get it for? or is a buyer here on the forum and you don't want to say LOL


----------



## Claudie (Nov 6, 2011)

joem said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update on the mccurdy broadcast console. Sold to a guy in Australia for $1400. Nice score. $600 for shipping http://www.ebay.com/itm/McCurdy-Radio-Station-Broadcast-Broadcasting-Audio-Level-Meter-Control-Unit-/220882183134
> ...




Re-read that....


----------



## glondor (Nov 6, 2011)

It was part of a clean up my son and I did about 3 months ago. That clean up was a goooood haul. (there was 10 lbs of gold top ceramics in that mix) Sold the Mccurdy broadcast unit through an ebay broker.


----------



## itmtrading123 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is very nice, I think it is Mcurdy radio and The name plate is gold plated...
http://www.xxxxxxxxxx.com


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 9, 2011)

itmtrading123 said:


> This is very nice, I think it is Mcurdy radio and The name plate is gold plated...
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'll tell you what I think would be nice-----that you wouldn't make a faux statement simply to place your link before the readers. I've banned several for that very reason. 
I have removed your link, and expect you will have learned a lesson in not spamming the board. Should it occur again, you're history. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 9, 2011)

Harold,
All of his posts look like that of a spammer.
I don't think anybody will miss him.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 10, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Harold,
> All of his posts look like that of a spammer.
> I don't think anybody will miss him.
> 
> Jim


I sent him a PM advising him against spamming the board, but it is now all too clear his only purpose in paying a visit is to spam. I agree with you, Jim.

He's history. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Glondor,I am gonna hijack your thread instead of starting a new one.
My wife scored big this last weekend.She got a nice laptop from Ocean for Christmas,and we finally got it working.Well she was on craigslist friday night and found a guy that had a building full of computer stuff for sale.When we got there saturday morning,imagine our surprise when we saw several pallets of nasa pins,connectors,and cpus.Everything was brand new and sealed,including over 100 amphenol and ITT cannon connectors.We went through the pallets picking out everything that we wanted.It took several boxes to hold it all,and we paid $100 for that stuff plus a few cables,a couple of rugs,and an inline water remover for a compressor.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Geo (Jan 10, 2012)

like my 14 year old would say, "thats da poopin". :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2012)

I just dropped the gold from those white connectors,and holy cow,it looks pretty good.I won't know how much until I finish melting it,but I am very satisfied at this point.


----------



## glondor (Jan 10, 2012)

Good job Mic. It is nice to see there are still a few bargains out there!


----------



## kuma (Jan 10, 2012)

Mic , that's a stunning haul and one unlike I'm ever likely to come across over here on my dinky island , nice work chief! 8) 
Wishing you all the very best with it and sending my kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------

